# Piebald buck



## Vance Henry (Oct 18, 2015)

This special buck came strolling by me on Saturday morning.   I was watching him for about a minute before I was able to get my phone and take some great video.  About 3  minutes worth at less than 15 yds.  We saw him last year for the first time but never from a stand until Saturday morning.   Needless to say, I was pretty excited to see him.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 18, 2015)

That's cool. I would love to see one like that.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 19, 2015)

And all the other whitetails...... Used to laugh and call him names....  
That is a cool sighting.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 19, 2015)

Does that mean a lot of interbreeding in the deer population?


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 19, 2015)

Kool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 19, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> Does that mean a lot of interbreeding in the deer population?



Not really....It is just a suppressed gene that fights it way to the surface every once in a while....He will be totolly normal except his color....


----------



## Avid Archer (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2015)

Cool beans. He's getting ready for the next ice age when white stuff stays on the ground most of the year.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 19, 2015)

Awesome and you let him walk not many would have done that congrat on that also SIR


----------



## JBranch (Oct 19, 2015)

Beautiful buck.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 20, 2015)

I probably could not have took that without my bow laying across him. I missed a piebald at Ossabow at 5 yards once.Shot over its back, I was sick. RC


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 20, 2015)

That is cool! You have true restraint sir. More than me!


----------



## GrayG (Oct 21, 2015)

He'll be pretty on your wall in a year or 2.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 22, 2015)

That's wild


----------



## Al33 (Oct 22, 2015)

That's cool beans! If I may ask, why didn't you try to take him?


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 22, 2015)

Couldn't decide which white patch to aim for?


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 23, 2015)

Al33 said:


> That's cool beans! If I may ask, why didn't you try to take him?


This is the second piebald we have had on our farm.  The first one we decided to continue and pass until he was a mature buck.  He made it to 4 1/2 when my buddy was able to take him as a nice 9 pt.  It was also his first bow kill.  We are gambling that this one will grow older as well but like I said, it's a gamble.  We just hope he doesn't walk in front of the neigbors.  Capturing great video and knowing I could have let an arrow fly is pretty darn cool though.  Much more white on this buck than our previous,  very special animal no doubt.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 23, 2015)

Vance Henry said:


> This is the second piebald we have had on our farm.  The first one we decided to continue and pass until he was a mature buck.  He made it to 4 1/2 when my buddy was able to take him as a nice 9 pt.  It was also his first bow kill.  We are gambling that this one will grow older as well but like I said, it's a gamble.  We just hope he doesn't walk in front of the neigbors.  Capturing great video and knowing I could have let an arrow fly is pretty darn cool though.  Much more white on this buck than our previous,  very special animal no doubt.



Good for you Vance, I like it but doubt I could have held the string. I hope he makes it but I don't know of many who would let one walk like you did. He sure has a lot of wghite, most I have ever seen on a piebald. 

We had a bear with two big cubs on our club in Gordon County a few years back and we all let her walk hoping no one would shoot her. It was neat knowing we had bears but it didn't last long as a 30.06 from a neighboring club did her in.


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 23, 2015)

Twinkie .308 said:


> Couldn't decide which white patch to aim for?


That's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 25, 2015)

That is neat.  We had three piebald deer on a farm I hunted several years ago.  It was so much fun watching them. I have video of one that was 97% white.    We would not shoot them but they disappeared after a couple years and we never saw another after that.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 5, 2015)

what a beauty he is! glad you filmed him instead of taking him Vance. Sometimes the best moment is seeing them and letting them go on in the woods.


----------

